# Karate Stamps.



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

The last issue of Dragon Times and first issue of Classical Fighting arts (see this thread) have articles on Karate postage stamps issued in Okinawa circa 1964. These were, according to the govt., showing 'Naihanchi, a form of KARATE' (one stamp) and 'Makiwara' (another stamp) for example.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

Anyone else reading Classical Fighting Arts magazine? It's quality stuff, but can be hard to find.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 2, 2003)

I actually have a set of those stamps.  Makes for a nice stamp collection.  Tood bad I haven't seen any others.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

You have them? Neat!

Do you have any idea whether they've gained much value?


----------



## pknox (Sep 2, 2003)

I read it any chance I get.  The articles seem to be of a higher quality than some of the other mags out there.  While they have expanded their focus a bit, they seem to spend most of their time on classical japanese/okinawan arts.  It would be nice to see articles about other styles as well, especially if they're going to be written so well.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 3, 2003)

You know I've never thought much about it since I got it.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

Classical Fighting Arts #2 is on the stands now and has a follow-up article on Kumite stamps.


----------

